
Physicists discover flaws in superconductor theory - triplesec
http://m.phys.org/news/2016-04-physicists-flaws-superconductor-theory.html
======
triplesec
"...we can now produce full-strength TFMs with a pulse strength 1.0 times that
of the TFM,"

